
iPhone 6 bricked by independent repairs, damage to home button - YeGoblynQueenne
http://blog.icracked.com/blog/2015/11/24/error-53/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Account of one case where the phone was bricked without any attempt to repair
it:

[http://www.dailydot.com/technology/what-is-
error-53-iphone/](http://www.dailydot.com/technology/what-is-error-53-iphone/)

What if you're somewhere where there's no Apple store? Tough:

[http://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/feb/05/error-53-apple-...](http://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/feb/05/error-53-apple-
iphone-software-update-handset-worthless-third-party-repair)

